#  KH5 Jarvis isl.

## RU3OW

Radio Expeditions Inc, the organizer of the record-breaking VP6DX 2008 DXpedition to Ducie Island, is planning a DXpedition to Jarvis Island (KH5) in 2010 November.

The on-air dates of approximately Nov 17-Dec 01 (depending on weather and sea conditions) were chosen to maximize propagation openings on both low bands (160-80m) and high bands (12-10m long and short path) to Europe, where demand for KH5 is extremely high.

Planning for this project began over one year ago. Applications for the required government permits have been submitted to the US Fish & Wildlife Service. Final approval has not yet been received.

Plans call for 24-25 operators to continuously staff 12 stations on CW, SSB and RTTY on 160m through 6m. (No 60m operations are planned). CQ WorldWide CW contest operations are included.

Sea transportation and support services will be provided by the MV Braveheart and its crew, the same group who helped make the 2008 VP6DX expedition a success.

No individual contributions are being solicited until the required government permits have been received.

----------


## ES4RZ

-      . 
      (  -     ).

----------


## RZ0AF

,  DXCC     Palmyra & Jarvis Is.  2000    KH6ND/KH5.  IOTA, ,  .

----------


## R3VA

2005    Palmyra Atoll  KH7U/KH5  KH6ND/KH5 .

----------


## RW4NH

Jarvis isl - AD1S/KH5 8 nov 1983  14.
   CW & RTTY :-)
 73!

----------

